# Security in the Gulf. The reality please?



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello again. In the course of my wife and I doing further research on Dubai for a possible move, we have stumbled upon several sites/links etc. concerned with the threat of terrorism in the region. Some of this comes from consular pages that do probably paint a pretty 'clinical' view of the subject, nonetheless, insights from folks 'on the ground' would be much appreciated!

Heaven knows, London (and UK) have their own safety issues – whether it be from terrorists or drug-addled, happy-slapping 12 yr-olds in the playground(!), so this is all relative. But, given the geography of the region, we'd appreciate any balanced viewpoints you'all can offer.

Cheers,
Jez


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

To Jez
We to are trying to leave the UK because of the crime, my husband works for the Police so he sees it on a daily bases.

Were every you go in the world you will come across all kinds of nasty thing. 

Anyhow, how are your plains to move abroad , we are still trying to find work, (we have had the best info from someone on this site tho) so we mite be on the move hopefully within the next year YEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Could you email us the sites that you have been on ,hubby into the security side of thing..

Yours 

Dara.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

nothing to worry about at all on that front, I am no political expert by any means but I feel way safer here than I do in the UK. Whilst there is crime here it isn't on the scale of what goes on in the UK. Sky news depresses me to be honest with you, kids being raped and murdered, people going missing etc. There is a massive amount of press sensorship here though so we live in a bubble and don't always get to hear about everything. I feel safe, so will you.


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

i just sort of look around and see all the money they are pouring into housing and tourism projects, and feel safe


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, we are in the Middle East and close to Iran (it's just across the Gulf). I wouldn't say that being here is without risk, but the rulers of the UAE are politically astuste and endeavour to keep on the right side of the relevant people.

Sadly, these days there are risks everywhere, including in New York and London, as some of us have experienced, and you have to make a judgement call. I wouldn't be surprised if there was some sort of terrist attack in the UAE, and Dubai specifically, one day, but there are nutcases everywhere and my view if that as long as you take a sensible approach, you cannot let people like that run your life. Unfortunately, too many people have a 'knee jerk' reaction to the words Middle East.

On a day to day basis, I believe that living in Dubai is generally safer than in much of the UK, the driving not withstanding. Crime rates are certainly much lower.


----------



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts/responses. Some of the stuff my wife found was on blogs and such that she can't relocate now, but one (Aussie) site with info is listed below. Jez

Travel Advice for United Arab Emirates - Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No one is saying it is risk free! Governments are bound to be cautionary.

The UAE is probably the safest part of the Gulf.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Jez said:


> Thanks for your thoughts/responses. Some of the stuff my wife found was on blogs and such that she can't relocate now, but one (Aussie) site with info is listed below. Jez
> 
> Travel Advice for United Arab Emirates - Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade


no worse than Northern Ireland


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

The UAE is very tight when it comes to security. There seem to be a large number of undercover cops out and about on a regular basis. The fact that they have managed thus far to keep terrorism out of their backyard might make you think twice how that can come about given the large number of western expats and the country's strong push for tourism.


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Jez,
Especially in UAE , you and your family are safe... Here in this country Police Dept. working perfectly. If there is people criming, UAE Goverment is sending them out directly.And their visas are being cancelled . Ant these people can never step their foot in this country again. 
No drugs , no gangs and no terrorism here in UAE ...I can easily tell this : the safest place in the world.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

no drugs? don't be fooled, there are plenty drugs here in Dubai that is why there is a rehab unit at the local hospital.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

desertengineer said:


> Hi Jez,
> Especially in UAE , you and your family are safe... Here in this country Police Dept. working perfectly. If there is people criming, UAE Goverment is sending them out directly.And their visas are being cancelled . Ant these people can never step their foot in this country again.
> No drugs , no gangs and no terrorism here in UAE ...I can easily tell this : the safest place in the world.



Are you for real? 

The Police Dept does not work perfectly. Not at all. Too many people get away with all sorts by knowing the right people.

Drugs are available. Known terrorists are closely tracked by CID. There is general low level crime, but this is suppressed so as not to spoil the story sold to tourists. That said, I believe that Dubai is generally safer than many places



By the way 'criming' is not a word. The verb is 'to commit crime'


----------



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks again. I appreciate the reassurances! Jez


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Having worked in Defence and with the military for years, I can catagorically say I felt safer at a Middle Eastern airport than a Western one!

Never let terrorism rule your life, attacks are, despite what the media suggest, quite rare. Just exercise vigilance, there is not much more you can do than that.


----------

